# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Otoño

## perdiguera

Unas fotos del otoño, que en unos lugares va más avanzado que en otros, en el Pirineo de Lleida.

Unos cielos llenos de nubarrones, con nieve recién caída junto a un día claro y luminoso son los contrastes que se pudieron ver en el día de ayer por la zona.

Y siempre presente el otoño, con esos colores de las hojas que se van marchitando y que dejan esas bonitas estampas en nuestra retina.



















































Un saludo.

----------

eldelassetas (15-nov-2013),F. Lázaro (15-nov-2013),FEDE (15-nov-2013),frfmfrfm (14-nov-2013),HUESITO (14-nov-2013),Los terrines (14-nov-2013),sergi1907 (14-nov-2013)

----------


## HUESITO

Que bonitas fotos Jose Manuel. Aquí, en la costa levantina, esta pasada noche a llovido despues de mas de 2 meses sin lluvia.
LLego ahora de Murcia y brilla un sol radiante y unos magnificos 25 grados. Seguro que en las playas de Campoamor tenemos algunos guirirs tomando el sol.
Un saludo.

----------

perdiguera (14-nov-2013)

----------

